# 55 Communities - Pros and Cons



## Gardenlover

A relative who lives in a 55+ community stated that given the chance he wouldn't move into an older community again. His reasoning was that too many of the people have nothing better to do than degrade the current leadership, facilities, goverment, etc. etc. Basically they have too much time on their hands.

I've always thought a 55+ community would be quiet and safe. What are the thoughts of those who live in these communities?


----------



## Pepper




----------



## Marlene

Gardenlover said:


> A relative who lives in a 55+ community stated that given the chance he wouldn't move into an older community again. His reasoning was that too many of the people have nothing better to do than degrade the current leadership, facilities, goverment, etc. etc. Basically they have too much time on their hands.
> 
> I've always thought a 55+ community would be quiet and safe. What are the thoughts of those who live in these communities?


I suspect it depends entirely on the village itself and the residents.  Personally, I don't want to be around people who constantly complain whether they be neighbors, a senior center group, or just folks meeting for coffee.  It's one thing to express dissatisfaction with the goal of finding solutions and something else entirely to spend the live long day complaining.  Life is too short at this point to waste it moaning and groaning.


----------



## jujube

We spend four months of the year in a 55-plus community.  A livelier bunch you'd be hard to find.  Lots of activities and very little complaining.


----------



## Keesha

Marlene said:


> I suspect it depends entirely on the village itself and the residents.  Personally, I don't want to be around people who constantly complain whether they be neighbors, a senior center group, or just folks meeting for coffee.  It's one thing to express dissatisfaction with the goal of finding solutions and something else entirely to spend the live long day complaining.  Life is too short at this point to waste it moaning and groaning.


This is how I feel exactly. I’m not a social butterfly. If and when I do interact with others, I like the interaction to be a pleasant one. Being raised by pessimists managed to help cast a cloud over everything mentally  which can be a difficult thing to turn around once it becomes a habit.

Some people instantly notice things that they like and focus on those attributes. They have a healthier lighter attitude

Some people instantly notice all the things that they dislike and focus or those. These are generally the whiners and complainers.

I would think that each community would be different depending on the people. Since birds of a feather flock together I would think that the whiners & complainers would find each other as well as the positive happy go lucky ones and all the in between.


----------



## retiredtraveler

We have some Del Webb communities around Chicago. Everyone I know likes living there. The only 'catch' is that the homes are expensive and very slow to turn over. If that's not a concern, go visit a community you're interested in. I don't know for a fact, but I would assume things would also depend on outside access. That is, the Del Webb complex that is close to me is near a highway and train stations with easy access to the entire Chicago area. The community itself is nice, lots of activities, nice clubhouse, safe, etc. But you also have the option of getting around outside of the community with endless entertainment and cultural activities.


----------



## Liberty

Gardenlover said:


> A relative who lives in a 55+ community stated that given the chance he wouldn't move into an older community again. His reasoning was that too many of the people have nothing better to do than degrade the current leadership, facilities, goverment, etc. etc. Basically they have too much time on their hands.
> 
> I've always thought a 55+ community would be quiet and safe. What are the thoughts of those who live in these communities?


When we used to go to SW Florida for a few weeks in Dec-Jan, the beachfront complex we stayed at had a group of those kind of old folks.  On the pro side, the knit picking helped keep the complex "up to par", on the negative side, they could be a bunch of crabby fault finders.   The units in this complex was primarily owned by those that rented them out, though.

Can't imagine what it would be like day after day, would probably get "old" real quick...lol.


----------



## Giantsfan1954

In my area there seems to be "senior housing" pretty much apartments geared to the senior citizen population.
My distaste is with the "looky loos",who watches everyone,knows all their "business" and doesn't hesitate to gossip,truthfully or not.


----------



## Catlady

I lived in one for about one year, I didn't mix so don't know about the complainers.  What would bother me is that since the denizens are ''older people'', you'll be noticing a lot more deaths than average.  Pretty depressing.  I now live in a mixed community, with children to older folks, I like the diversity.


----------



## Ruthanne

There is a 62 plus hi rise in my city for those on fixed incomes.  I used to visit someone there till he passed.  What I liked was their parties and events.


What I didnt like was their gossiping about the residents who were struggling.  And the fact that there were problems with roaches and bed bugs.


----------



## retiredtraveler

Catlady said:


> "....  What would bother me is that since the denizens are ''older people'', you'll be noticing a lot more deaths than average.  Pretty depressing.  I now live in a mixed community, with children to older folks, I like the diversity.


I have heard that comment a number of times from people who were asked if they would consider a retirement community. Yes, a number of people state they want to see younger people in a mixed neighborhood, not just visiting on the weekends with their neighbors. You're the first person I've read that 'escaped' the retirement community. I would assume you're not the only one. All the seniors I know are very active and prefer being in the mixed neighborhood.


----------



## Robert59

You wouldn't want to live in one near me because you get a inspection twice a month and management takes pictures of your apartment every month too see if anything has changed. You are not allowed any drinking alcohol and no parties in your apartment.

This is a new complex and people are leaving big time because of the rules.


----------



## Manatee

55+ communities come in many, many varieties, sizes, and types.
The one we lived in in Arizona was population 29000, mostly in private homes.
The one we live now is population 9000, all in 2 or 3 story apartment buildings.
Neither is assisted living nor do they have dining rooms.  They both have clubs and activities.


----------



## Happyflowerlady

I know someone who lives in a 55+ apartment complex, and from what I have seen, it is exactly the kind of place that I  would choose if I were going to live in an apartment alone. They are not assisted living, but the complex has an indoor pool/exercise area, and they have community activities in the “rec-room” near the pool area. 

I think that it would be a lot quieter than just having an apartment in a regular complex, too. I have a friend who moved into an apartment after she sold her house, and she complains about her neighbors all of the time, and has even moved from one apartment to another one, at least once already. 

I definitely would NOT want an apartment like @Robert59 mentioned, and it does not seem legal that they could even come in every two weeks and inspect and take pictures.  When you pay your rent, you should be able to expect privacy, and to drink alcohol as long as you are not having wild parties there.


----------



## JustBonee

I'm about to go into my 3rd year at my 55+ apartment.   I love it here for many reasons ... the quiet, activities monthly,  and many people like myself around with same interests  ..  I'm probably about in the middle age range (76)  at these apartments.     

Had my "yearly inspection"   last week ....and how it went down >   the office manager stopped at my door one afternoon,  for about 30 seconds, peeked in the door,   and handed me a piece of paper that said that I passed inspection ...lol  So much for that!

Both management  and maintenance are the sweetest people,   and I've never had a problem when asking for anything.  They can be reached 24/7..    There are 255 apartments here, in 9 buildings,  and then they have a community center and office buildings  up front.   The middle area of the complex is like a park with swimming pool and  sidewalks in every direction.  Lots of doggy walking area.


----------



## Pappy

I have lived in our 55 plus community for over 20 years now. I must admit that at a couple of HOA meetings, it got a bit heated and tempers have flared. But the other 99% of the time, it is quiet and safe. The neighborhood watch group is very strong in our area, and we have citizens patrols here too.


----------



## ClassicRockr

With being how old most of the Seniors are in our area, we don't even want to visit the Senior Center here. We are 70/me-72/wife and they are mostly in their later 70's and up. From the way it appears, most of their activity, is meeting each other at local McDonalds in the AM for coffee and discussing/complaining how much the city has changed. Some have lived here so long, they graduated out of the same high school. None of them like "progress" and that's very apparent, however, some types of "progress" is fine, while others aren't. 

As far as a 55+ complex, it would have to be much quieter at night in early mornings than what we've encounter at apartments we've lived in. We don't have kids/grandkids, so living among younger or older isn't necessarily for us. We find it hard to talk to them, because they are so young and don't know hardly anything we talk about. The young adults seem to be fairly inconsiderate of others, when it comes to noise. Were we that way at that age...…...I don't remember. 

Best place for us, if we could've done it, was a house on five or so acres, with neighbors at least a half a mile away. Like the farm I spent my high school years living on.


----------



## StarSong

Not interested in 55+ or any type of restricted housing situation.  No HOAs for us, thank you very much. 

We *like *having all manner of diversity in our neighborhood, age included. Noisy dogs, shouting children, occasional loud parties, oodles of trick-or-treaters, kids sometimes cutting across our lawn, etc., are all part of the experience of living with other humans.


----------



## Lc jones

My in-laws live in such a community and love the social functions and do not have any regrets.


----------



## gennie

I love mine.  It is small, quiet, inexpensive, has nice amenities, lovely view and located in the 'back of beyond' so no big city sirens, truck/bus air pollution. 

Birds are my noisiest neighbors other than the dumpster man on his twice a week visit.

Management maintains the common areas well and keeps a low profile.  There are a few busy-bodies and trouble-makers but aren't they everywhere? 

And, yes, occasionally there is a death but you'll find that everywhere old people congregate.  Twould be scary if otherwise.


----------



## Homeschoolie

ClassicRockr said:


> Best place for us, if we could've done it, was a house on five or so acres, with *neighbors at least a half a mile away. *Like the farm I spent my high school years living on.



We would love that too...but didn't get to do it!


----------



## Packerjohn

It depends where you live.  If you live with a bunch of uneducated, low lives, you get what you get.  If you live in a condo with a bunch of interesting, well traveled, educated people with many hobbies then you win.  Fortunately, we have lived the last 2 years in condos with wonderful folks who were teachers, nurses, bankers, etc. & they are wonderful.  They are good at happy hour because they have good pensions, have a great retirement & are happy with themselves.


----------



## Packerjohn

There is a discussion going on in this site regarding whether its better to live in your own home or to rent.  We just received an e-mail from our friend in New Zealand who lives in her own house.  She is 79, has lived there for over a decade & wrote that she has not made any friends.  We have lived in a condo for the last 2 years & have many close friends.  Guess we're lucky but it might mean something about the place where we have chosen to live.


----------



## Gardenlover

Packerjohn said:


> There is a discussion going on in this site regarding whether its better to live in your own home or to rent.  We just received an e-mail from our friend in New Zealand who lives in her own house.  She is 79, has lived there for over a decade & wrote that she has not made any friends.  We have lived in a condo for the last 2 years & have many close friends.  Guess we're lucky but it might mean something about the place where we have chosen to live.


I agree to a certain degree, but it only takes one or two socially charismatic people to turn that trend around.


----------



## Knight

We had the option of living in a senior community or typical neighborhood. Didn't much care for the thought that living where your neighbors have 1 foot in the grave , way to depressing .  Happy living in a neighborhood where life goes on like were used to.


----------



## Victor

I  obsessed about moving to a senior complex and looked at some around St. Petersburg Fla. I am not a typical socialiser and do not enjoy the usual games or bingo. Boring. I have little in common with others, and seniors are no different.  I agree with PackerJohn's point but you don't know the backgrounds of the residents until you move in. The management may not know or care. Also, there is reverse snobism that occurs when blue collar uneducated people do not want to associate with educated sophisticated residents. I have seen this many times. Nothing is wrong with the former. You can have more or less in common with both types. Personality matters, not occupation.
   I don't know what to do or where to go any more. Exhausted with all the pros and cons.


----------



## Packerjohn

Knight said:


> We had the option of living in a senior community or typical neighborhood. Didn't much care for the thought that living where your neighbors have 1 foot in the grave , way to depressing .  Happy living in a neighborhood where life goes on like were used to.


Stating that living in a senior setting with people that have "one foot in the grave" is a bit much.  If you are 55 plus but run around like a teenager, then you might look silly but you wouldn't be young.  You still will be 55 plus.  I have stayed at several senior homes in the US where people enjoy the golfing behind their homes & the social events at the community center.  Of course, these are gated communities & you have to have a bit of cash to buy into the establishment.  

Regarding "happy living in a neighborhood where life goes on like we used to" I don't know about that.  When we have a medical appointment we too "enjoy" life beyond our 55 plus condo.  There we "enjoy" the rushing traffic, the fight for parking space, the bad music in the malls & restaurants, the massive advertising signs all over the streets & in some places crime.  Am I talking about stress?  Yup!  I am talking about stress.  At 60, 70, 80 years how much stress do you want & how much stress can your nerves & heart take?  If you live long enough & know what is good for you you must decide, at some point, to downsize and relocate.  

This argument can go on forever, because there are various factors to consider:  your age, your health, your neighborhood, your financial status, your tolerance for noise, your expectations, your family & your friends.  NOT ALL SENIORS HAVE "ONE FOOT IN THE GRAVE".  BUT I HAVE SEEN SOME 40 YEARS OLD THAT DO!


----------



## Knight

1 foot in the grave is a saying. I was just recognizing that older people die & living in a senior community is filled with older people. Making friends with people closer to death just not what we envisioned as the way to spend our last years.  

At 79 I still hike, bike, work out 5 days a week but quit roller blading. That is to say I'm still active. As for stress I enjoy the way life thrives around me & helping neighbors with home repairs. A senior community may have it better points but for us downsizing from a 5 bedroom bi-level home on 8 acres of land to a 3 bedroom rancher in the heart of the city meets/exceeds what we envisioned as the way we wanted to enjoy our retirement years. 

And yes different viewpoints is what the op asked for so that was the reason for my post.


----------



## Packerjohn

Victor said:


> I  obsessed about moving to a senior complex and looked at some around St. Petersburg Fla. I am not a typical socialiser and do not enjoy the usual games or bingo. Boring. I have little in common with others, and seniors are no different.  I agree with PackerJohn's point but you don't know the backgrounds of the residents until you move in. The management may not know or care. Also, there is reverse snobism that occurs when blue collar uneducated people do not want to associate with educated sophisticated residents. I have seen this many times. Nothing is wrong with the former. You can have more or less in common with both types. Personality matters, not occupation.
> I don't know what to do or where to go any more. Exhausted with all the pros and cons.


We have friends that play cards a couple times each week but we never play cards.  We like to think that we are active.  Then there are those seniors that sit & watch TV all day.  I guess that it is really worth your time to take time & study what sort of community you are buying into.


----------



## treeguy64

Janet and I are, almost always, the oldest folks at the events we attend, in Austin. It does get a bit annoying, in truth, and I wouldn't mind having a few more couples around who are our age. 

That being said, I don't want to be surrounded by older folks. It just would feel odd, for us, I think. 

Austin is a very young city, no doubt. (Median age is 31.8)  As we look at cities in the higher elevations of Colorado, for our next move, we'll almost certainly be surrounded by younger folks, again. (Median age in Woodland Park is 43)  We'll see how that goes.


----------



## Lakeland living

At this time, I will say no , that I have no interest in living in a 55 plus community.
66 this month and figure I still have lots in me, maybe when I get really old.


----------



## StarSong

treeguy64 said:


> *Janet and I are, almost always, the oldest folks at the events we attend,* in Austin. It does get a bit annoying, in truth, and I wouldn't mind having a few more couples around who are our age.
> 
> That being said, I don't want to be surrounded by older folks. It just would feel odd, for us, I think.



That's also true of us.  Most people we know are younger, probably because we don't belong to any kind of social group that throws us in with people our own age.  I have a few good friends my own age, and as a couple we've become quite close to two of the sets of our children-in-law's parents.  

My husband doesn't enjoy playing cards or games like Pictionary, which is how a lot of people our age spend time together.


----------



## MarciKS

Gardenlover said:


> A relative who lives in a 55+ community stated that given the chance he wouldn't move into an older community again. His reasoning was that too many of the people have nothing better to do than degrade the current leadership, facilities, goverment, etc. etc. Basically they have too much time on their hands.
> 
> I've always thought a 55+ community would be quiet and safe. What are the thoughts of those who live in these communities?


We had one of those back home called Grand Oaks. It's a HUD housing village I guess you could call it. It started out as 55+ but, they weren't getting enough residents so they opened it up more but there were regulations we had to follow so it was quiet and safe and very peaceful. They did inspections every so often to make sure tenants were clean to keep the critters out. It was low income. I miss it.


----------



## Manatee

We would not live anywhere but a 55+ community.  When we moved into the first one in Arizona we were youngsters 59 and 60.  We aged there for 14 years and then decided to return to Florida.  We only considered 55+ communities. 
People generally move in and age in place.  It is fairly common leave to move in with grown kids or to go to assisted living.  When their house/condo is vacant , "youngsters" will move in.  The turnover goes on.
We know a lady that turned 100 last month.  She is at one of our group meetings every week.


----------



## Pappy

I didn’t move here because “I have one foot in the grave,” because I’ve been here, in this over 55 community, over twenty years. To suggest that is nuts. We love it here and was one of the best moves we ever made.


----------



## fuzzybuddy

My ex lives in a "community with a HOA".  Most of the homes were built in the late 80s. So most of the owners are in their late 60s-the kids are well out of the house . The HOA wants to turn the place into 55+. The homes are all 3-4 bedroom, 2-3 bath homes. If they go  only 55+, who is going to buy them? What retired person  wants that kind of home? Plus, you have the old biddy squad. They patrol the place, putting post-it notes all over. My ex got one , because her cat was looking out the window. She was fined for mowing her lawn 15 minutes before the allotted time. The HOA has a print out of the rules, it's over an inch thick. I guess if you want to live under a magnifying lens, with the old biddies-great. There are two factions of owners that are always fighting each other, and making idiotic rules. Both sides have lawyers. It's costing a fortune.  Even if you aren't involved with the politics of the place, there's a "if you  aren't with us- your against us" attitude. It kind of hostile, I think there's a huge difference in temporary communities (snowbirds), and when you have to live the rest of the year with them communities. I just couldn't live with that nonsense.

The more I thought about this, I decided I didn't want to be surrounded by  just old farts, I want kids, too. Yup, loud , rambunctious kids- not old biddies.


----------



## JustBonee

Pappy said:


> I didn’t move here because “I have one foot in the grave,” because I’ve been here, in this over 55 community, over twenty years. To suggest that is nuts. We love it here and was one of the best moves we ever made.



I'm with you on that  Pappy   ...  I didn't move here   (my senior apartment)  to die either,    but to enjoy life again! 
And it has changed my whole outlook on life  ...  it's a sweet life w/o house issues,   and so easygoing.


----------



## Rosemarie

Giantsfan1954 said:


> In my area there seems to be "senior housing" pretty much apartments geared to the senior citizen population.
> My distaste is with the "looky loos",who watches everyone,knows all their "business" and doesn't hesitate to gossip,truthfully or not.


This was the problem I had when I live in an old people's complex. You couldn't do anything without someone making comments or wanting to know all your business. As soon as I was able, I moved out.


----------



## fuzzybuddy

I'm biased against those over 55 communities. I found them to be where old, embittered, budinskis live. Ask yourself, if you'd like to live in a community , where only 19-25 years old live, or only 29-49.  Why limit the age group?  If you don't have kids running around, it's a dead unnatural place. Are you that much of a fuddy duddy that you can't tolerate younger people? Are you that fragile that you can't live next to a younger human being?


----------



## Binkie55

I live in a 55 plus community, it's a Co-Op. Been there about 14 years now. I enjoy it, especially the Clubhouse activities.
I even was a director on the board of directors, held that spot for probably 10 years..

Lately what bugs me is no one wants to run for the director's, it's a co-op so everyone is part owner and should share. Seems like the same people year after year run the place. One other thing is renters, we have member's that pass away, their kids take over and rent the units out. You think the younger generation don't care about rentals, older people are as bad for care..

Our By laws are old, so the lawyer has them now, we needed to have changes made to not rent units..Even some of the buyers look to darn young, and when they move in we find out they still have young teens living with them.. Good thing we have a clause, no one under 16 years of age.. We do screen the new members, but somethings do slip by..

I like our Clubhouse, it has a fully functional kitchen and dining area, we have a upper room where you can just lounge around and read books from the library, or have a coffee from the mini bar, or play cards, or games, if your not into this, turn the 48 inch flat screen TV on. We have a basement unit where we have exercise equipment, or play pool, we also have a Olympic size outdoor heated pool.

All in all it's not bad, except I see my friends passing away one by one


----------



## Geezerette

I’m old & love living in my own apartment among a mixed age group. One of my grandsons in-laws who is 6 months younger than I and still has her own car like I do, About same mobility level, lives in a very plush retirement apt with fine dining, recreation activities &facilities etc. 
Although I practice social distancing I am free to come & go, and associate with whom I choose, when I choose. her complex has just directed that it’s residents may not leave or have guests. She posted a picture of herself waving from her balcony. I surely wouldn’t want to trade places.


----------



## StarSong

Geezerette said:


> Although I practice social distancing I am free to come & go, and associate with whom I choose, when I choose. her complex has just directed that it’s residents may not leave or have guests. She posted a picture of herself waving from her balcony.* I surely wouldn’t want to trade places.*


Wow!  Me either!!!


----------



## oldmontana

I think its a mixed bag.  Some like it because it quiet and taxes are low..no school system to support.  

My parents retired in Sun City Arizona many years ago after living all their lives in northern Minnesota.  They loved it there.  Visited them many times.  I would not like it there...to many people ... no children...to hot in summer.


----------



## C'est Moi

We live in the house we built in 1994, and I suppose we will be carried out of here someday.  ZERO interest in any age-restricted community.   We are not into scheduled "activities" but prefer to live life on our own terms.   No need of any clubhouse; we have our own yard, patio and swimming pool.  Our cul-de-sac is mostly the original home owners who moved in around the same time we did, so the children are grown and gone... though there are a couple of younger families that have moved in.  

It's nice to live in a society where we have choices, because one size definitely does not fit all.


----------



## Ruthanne

I posted about one senior place that had bugs but I have to say that there are numerous other senior places in my city that are okay as far as I know.


----------



## Patros

My aunt who is 83 lives in a retirement village in a smallish country community in a moderately mountainous coastal area - so she’s in a village within a village. Each resident has a small villa, 2-3 bedrooms. Ages range from late 60’s to late 90’s. All living independently with various aid according to their needs. Everyone is friendly and supportive of each other and the management are wonderful. There’s a community hall, cafe and swimming pool. A few minutes walk and you’re on the Main Street of this pretty town, with cafes, restaurants, supermarket and medical centres. 
We researched this place thoroughly for her, the villa was a bargain price and the fees are very reasonable. She says it’s the best move she made in her life.
Just saying this because there are great success stories for retirement living out there as long as you do your homework.


----------



## Pappy

I guess a couple of you were right. We do have one foot in the grave. Had it there 20 years now.


----------



## hellomimi

I haven't tried living in a senior community but given the chance, I might. I just want to surround myself with positive people ~ the ones with a zest for life. I believe you're as old as you think and feel, it's all in the mind. However, it's important to take care of ourselves, even if we're blessed with good genes. 

I strive to live with as little material baggage as I can to allow me to go anywhere I want to.


----------



## Leann

I thought I was resolute in my decision to stay in my home until I can't manage things on my own. I cherish the freedom of having a home but it comes with responsibilities and costs. I'm starting to entertain thoughts of perhaps moving into a retirement community sometime in the next 10 years (I'm 64 now) before I HAVE to move into one.  It's something I think about at least once a day.


----------



## Pecos

Leann said:


> I thought I was resolute in my decision to stay in my home until I can't manage things on my own. I cherish the freedom of having a home but it comes with responsibilities and costs. I'm starting to entertain thoughts of perhaps moving into a retirement community sometime in the next 10 years (I'm 64 now) before I HAVE to move into one.  It's something I think about at least once a day.


My wife and I are planning to move into one. I am 77 and she is 70, we expect to make the move within a couple of years. There seems to be a wide variation in retirement communities.


----------



## Squirl

We live in Sun City Anthem in the Las Vegas Valley.  Several people buy their homes when they are in their 50’s and rent them out until they are close to retirement.  Its an active 55+ retirement community that looks like a resort.  Tons of clubs and activities.  Of course there are people who are not active, but everyone in my area seems fit and active.  I love that there are usually no cars parked on the street, as often in are in “family“ neighborhoods where teenagers live.  And, while I love kids, I like there are no trikes and bikes on the sidewalks.  There are, I admit, a component of adversarial people who get pretty cranky with HOA issues and board elections can get somewhat nasty.  There are 3 online blogs run by residents:  one pretty balanced, one intended to stir up trouble, one quite political.  The community is clean, safe, quiet and offers lots of opportunities for activities and friendship.


----------



## bowmore

They are not for everyone. That being said, we have lived in a +55 mobile home park for 11 years. Yes, there are rules, but coming from a condo where I lived for 20+ years they are not onerous. We have a lovely 1400 sq foot manufactured home. We turned a section of driveway next to the storage shed into a little oasis with a lattice divider planter, a table and 2 rocking chairs.
Our front porch runs the width of our home, and we have a great view of our local 2000 foot high mountain. less than 4 miles from our home.


----------



## Sunny

I love living in a 55+ community. And Knight, people in their late 50's don't exactly have "one foot in the grave!" Neither do most of the rest of us.

It's lively, friendly, and varied. Lots of activities of every kind. (I'm talking about normal times, of course, not right now.)  And it is quieter than most other communities, with the lack of kids, teenagers, traffic noise, etc. 

As Packerjohn says, your enjoyment of a place largely depends on what kind of neighbors you get. And there are a lot of more important things than their age.


----------



## JustBonee

Gardenlover said:


> A relative who lives in a 55+ community stated that given the chance he wouldn't move into an older community again. His reasoning was that too many of the people have nothing better to do than degrade the current leadership, facilities, goverment, etc. etc. Basically they have too much time on their hands.
> 
> I've always thought a 55+ community would be quiet and safe. What are the thoughts of those who live in these communities?




Those people,  mentioned above  ....    you can bet that they  were always obstinate!    ...    probably gripers  their entire life,  and then they happened to move into a senior community.


----------



## fancicoffee13

Gardenlover said:


> A relative who lives in a 55+ community stated that given the chance he wouldn't move into an older community again. His reasoning was that too many of the people have nothing better to do than degrade the current leadership, facilities, goverment, etc. etc. Basically they have too much time on their hands.
> 
> I've always thought a 55+ community would be quiet and safe. What are the thoughts of those who live in these communities?


That is my assumption as well.  This is my first visit to this forum.  So I will see what they say.  lol


----------



## fancicoffee13

Happyflowerlady said:


> I know someone who lives in a 55+ apartment complex, and from what I have seen, it is exactly the kind of place that I  would choose if I were going to live in an apartment alone. They are not assisted living, but the complex has an indoor pool/exercise area, and they have community activities in the “rec-room” near the pool area.
> 
> I think that it would be a lot quieter than just having an apartment in a regular complex, too. I have a friend who moved into an apartment after she sold her house, and she complains about her neighbors all of the time, and has even moved from one apartment to another one, at least once already.
> 
> I definitely would NOT want an apartment like @Robert59 mentioned, and it does not seem legal that they could even come in every two weeks and inspect and take pictures.  When you pay your rent, you should be able to expect privacy, and to drink alcohol as long as you are not having wild parties there.


We live in a regular apartment complex, however, we know seniors close by and associate with them.  We have a outdoor pool, exercise room, sauna, and pleasant walking areas.  Neighbors are very nice, no loud parties in our section.


----------

